# Oval/ellipse routing



## rickjenkins (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, I have just bought a house at Lake Chapala, Mexico and having a great time making furinture for the house. My next project is to make a oak and wallnut oval coffee table 6ft by 4ft and would like to know how to make a router jig to cut ovals. I intend to construct the table out of 1 inch boards glued together. with inlays of other ovals within the table.

Do you have jig info that I can copy that will work for this project?

Regards - Rick Jenkins - way down in Mexico


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rockler has a jig for that.

Rockler Ellipse/Circle Router Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

I can't tell by the picture how it works, but I know there will be someone here that does and you can probably make your own.

Mike

PS. Check out the viideo... it is doable.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Trend make one also.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

You could make your own, others have done so with success.
My take on an oval jig - WOOD Community
oval jig 018 « Midlothian Woodworks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Rick.

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

The Rockler ellipse jigs only go to 52" in major axis, but you could use that jig to make a template which you could increase in size using a template guide and on of BJ's famous doughnuts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rick

Here's just one place you find all the info you will need to make your own, Bob and Rick of the RWS will show you how to make your own and and how to use it..

See the 3 videos on Ovals
The Woodworking Channel Video Library

===============



rickjenkins said:


> Hi, I have just bought a house at Lake Chapala, Mexico and having a great time making furinture for the house. My next project is to make a oak and wallnut oval coffee table 6ft by 4ft and would like to know how to make a router jig to cut ovals. I intend to construct the table out of 1 inch boards glued together. with inlays of other ovals within the table.
> 
> Do you have jig info that I can copy that will work for this project?
> 
> Regards - Rick Jenkins - way down in Mexico


----------



## lerrob (Nov 9, 2010)

hi Rick
a link for ovals
Les copeaux de jean-marie


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

tres interesant !


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Rick and Peter,
Here's another jig you can make at very low cost:
Router Jig for Ovals and Circles | Making Ovals & Circles Routers
The larger the plywood square, the larger the ellipse. I'd start around 20" square for the size you want. Make the arm about 36" long.I didn't compute the actual sizes you'll need for a 6'long by 4' wide table top. I use this jig to make 1/2" MDF patterns and then pattern-route the table tops. You will need a pretty large work table for this operation, say a 4'x8' sheet of plywood or MDF and routing MDF makes a heck of a dusty mess. Make your pattern outdoors if possible, unless, of course, you have a Festool router and dust capture system.
Regis


----------



## lerrob (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## lerrob (Nov 9, 2010)

Please,could you delete my last reply; because, now can't put photos. I don't know why, because it was possible for me in my others "quick reply"
Sorry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

error= " C:\Users\ ",,,,,,,,you can see it but no one else can you can't use your PC for a Net server..you must upload it up to a net server than use the IMG call in your post.




=====


----------

